# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 19)



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a new weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer and vote in the polls...._

*In your search for perfection in your own work, do you ever find yourself getting impatient with the progress of a piece?*



**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 4, 2014)

Yes, and when i rush things I end up going back and reworking it anyway to make it right. I guess that's why I have a large scrap box, LOL. Biggest mistake I make is not taking my time and sanding through the grits thoroughly. I see this in other folks work too, whether it be turnings or flat work, the finish will Highlight and show the sanding scratches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 4, 2014)

More disappointed than impatient. Mostly has to do with not having all the tools I need to complete a job. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 4, 2014)

I get impatientat my schedule not letting me have shop time at times, but I sure make up for it at others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (May 5, 2014)

I get accused of that perfection thing a lot. Probably with justification.

I guess since I'm a pretty new turner I look at my stuff and don't think it's good enough. Then I got to some of these craft shows and see what people are selling. If that was mine I wouldn't consider it finished and I'd be embarrassed to put it up for sale. I guess that means that I'm doing an OK job on my turning but, at the same time, I'm really quick to see how it should/could be better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2014)

I am never inpatient. Being short of something suggests normally having some quantity of it in stock, and since I have none at all ever, I am never in short supply of it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (May 5, 2014)

What is patients ahhhhh this stupid thing infix into throw it if it doesn't work this time. Ahhhhhh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (May 5, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I am never inpatient.



No, Kevin, you're on a good medication now which is why you're out-patient these days . . .

:)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2014)

kweinert said:


> No, Kevin, you're on a good medication now which is why you're out-patient these days . . .
> 
> :)


Man why did they put the m and the n so close on the keyboard lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (May 5, 2014)

All. The. Time.

I am not a patient person. I've gotten a little better with time. At 30, I'm far far more patient than I was when I was 20, or even 25. But I'm still not a very patient person. Unfortunately that sometimes comes out when I'm working on a project and want to move on to the next step. I've had times where I've had to go back and redo something.

One of the biggest problem areas for me is sanding. I. Hate. Sanding. And I'm very impatient when it comes to sanding, especially hand sanding. Yet, I know that in a finished piece it's easy to see if sanding has been properly done or not.

I'm working on it though. I might have some patience someday...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 5, 2014)

If you learn to fish or bow hunt white tails you will learn patience.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 5, 2014)

Sprung said:


> All. The. Time.
> 
> I am not a patient person. I've gotten a little better with time. At 30, I'm far far more patient than I was when I was 20, or even 25. But I'm still not a very patient person. Unfortunately that sometimes comes out when I'm working on a project and want to move on to the next step. I've had times where I've had to go back and redo something.
> 
> ...



if I would have known I was going to need patients I would have been a doctor.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

